# recommendations on micro system



## xxlrg (Oct 2, 2012)

Im in the market for a small micro system for my bedroom. Doesnt need to get loud at all just something that sound good for less than $400. I mostly listen to CDs but would like i Pod option also. Anyone have one that they enjoy listening to?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

With that budget you could head over to PE and build one that would have far better drivers than what that price range in a boxed one would have. Plenty of mini amps to choose from and will give better options in what size sub you want to go with. That's if you don't mind doing a little fabbing up for enclosures. 


I built some real neat pods for a couple of RS75-4 a while back out of cheap Glad mini bowls. Damped with duct seal & copper bb's, then covered with an old t-shirt & glue. Sanded & primered, it turned out real nice and could handle some pretty good wattage down to about 300hz. Could have went lower if power was reduced to about 30 watts. In a home that would be fine for a mini setup... just add a powered sub & go.


Or for simplicity, you could add in a CD player, but for an Ipod... idk, 


http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=310-500



None of this probably applies to what you're looking for. I just like to tinker whenever I have the chance. LOL


----------



## illcrx (Nov 11, 2010)

Martin Logan Motion 2 

They are the smallest speakers at $199 each they are at the top of your budget and you still need an amp. But you wont be disapointed.


----------



## krikboh (Jan 15, 2013)

I ended up with the JBL LSR2300 studio monitor series for my computer and love them. They are $199 a piece with built-in amplification and you have the option to add a sub later on.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a Roth Audio music cocoon MC4 that I have been using in my office up until last week. I absolutely love it and the tubes make it look and sound amazing.

Amazon.com: Roth Audio Music Cocoon MC4 Tube Amplifier with iPod Dock: Electronics

I am actually interested in moving it along to a new user, if your interested let me know. It even has upgraded tubes in it.

I was running a pair of Dayton Audio B652 bookshelf speakers with it.

Amazon.com: Dayton Audio B652 6-1/2-Inch 2-Way Bookshelf Speaker Pair: Electronics


----------

